# Lets see em! 2015-2016 rigs!



## Smackem (May 24, 2015)

Maybe its an early start, but lets see what everyone is gonna be hauling around in the woods this season!



After much careful thought, i have unfortunately had to part ways with my bowtech. After my injuries last year (motorcycle crash) i just cant draw that binary cam system anymore, its just wears at me too much. 

I very reluctant at first, but eventually settled into a mathews ( i know i know). This is a 2014 zxt, 29" 60lb model. I had a z7 before and parted with it rather quickly, never had a z7 extreme or any other single cam mathews. However, this bow is kinda restoring my faith in the "z" line of bows. 

I got it in black, since i couldnt find a camo version. I got a camo trophy ridge react sight, and painted the bracket black but left the sight housing camo due to my fear of not being able to find the black sight housing in low light.


----------



## gcs (May 24, 2015)

2015 Hoyt Nitrum Turbo's


----------



## BPowell92 (May 24, 2015)

Custom DNA with Full Throttle cams


----------



## Hunter922 (May 25, 2015)

gcs said:


> 2015 Hoyt Nitrum Turbo's



Those Vendettas are sweet. Best stab I have ever used.


----------



## tmullins (May 25, 2015)

Pse...


----------



## Kris87 (May 25, 2015)

I'll be killing with a 2015 CST ZT or last year's killer, the CS34.  Its still a toss up at this point 'cause they both shoot so well.


----------



## chefrific (May 25, 2015)

I realize that I'm subjecting myself to ostracism by posting this, but.... Here is my new rig for 2015-16.

Excalibur Micro 335


----------



## gcs (May 25, 2015)

chefrific said:


> I realize that I'm subjecting myself to ostracism by posting this, but.... Here is my new rig for 2015-16.
> 
> Excalibur Micro 335



None from me. I don't care what name brand or type a person  chooses to shoot with, just shoot.


----------



## deast1988 (May 26, 2015)

Toelke Kestral 53lbs@28ins


----------



## deast1988 (May 26, 2015)

Hoyt Vector 35


----------



## deast1988 (May 26, 2015)

Centaur triple carbon longbow


----------



## RLocke01 (May 27, 2015)

My 2015 Hoyt Nitrum 30
70/29 400 grain arrow = 308FPS


----------



## Bowki11er (Jun 5, 2015)

*PSE Stinger 3G*

This is my set up for now... Itching for a new one though...

PSE Stinger 3g
AXT 5 pin sight 
QAD ultrarest HDX
maxima red arrows
100gr shwacker


----------



## tescobedo (Jun 5, 2015)

2014 Carbon Spyder 34


----------



## fordblue89 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice rigs. I havent been on here much in a long time. But hopefully I'll have my new rig on here.


----------



## philbo66 (Jun 9, 2015)

2014 Obsession phoenix and 2006 PSE Mach 6 as backup up....


----------



## BigCats (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll be shooting  my e32 again being I worked so much last year I probably  only shot it 50 shots


----------



## leftystar (Jun 13, 2015)

Just got my hands on my new  2015 PSE dream season decree deer killing machine. Also got a new CBE sniper pro X 5 pin on the way. 

pic will not upload.


----------



## Slingshot85 (Jun 13, 2015)

Made the switch to elite today.  I got the e35 and it's the sweetest bow I've ever put my hands on.


----------



## fordblue89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Dumb question probably, but how do I post a picture of my setup?


----------



## BigCats (Jun 13, 2015)

I use photo bucket just copy and paste it


----------



## Bowtech303 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Bowtech invasion*

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=839043&stc=1&d=1434251537


----------



## trhankinson (Jun 16, 2015)

2015 Obsession Phoenix.  28" at 67#


----------



## jsav (Jun 16, 2015)

Obsession Sniper GT with Deer Crossing Archery Hunter arrows, and going to be slinging a couple of heads this year the Bipolars and the QAD Exodus heads in 125 grain.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hoyt CRX 32


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm gonna use all three of  these.

2 have been built already #3 about to get started.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm gonna use all three of  these.





I bet they ain't the only ones you will use.


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jun 20, 2015)

*This year's bow*

A very fast and accurate Bowtech Insanity with Viper Predator sight, QAD Ultrarest HDX rest, latest  version with a Vaportrail Micro Elite rest. Goldtip Velocity Pro 400's cooking at 356 feet per second, with a draw weight of only 65# at 29" draw. Using a custom "Red means Dead" Killer string made with BCY-X material. New Dawn Vortex 6 quiver, Rocket 75 gr. Wolverine mechanical heads, Octane Stabilizer and Tru-Ball Beast 2 release. Fast, quiet, dead as a door nail in the hand. LOVE IT!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 28, 2015)

*new for this year*

new 2013 Spyder 30. 

got a good deal on new '13 model yr.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Jul 30, 2015)

Bowtech prodigy. No stabilizer needed!


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Jul 30, 2015)

Pic 2


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jul 31, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> I'm gonna use all three of  these.
> 
> 2 have been built already #3 about to get started.



Very Nice! I'm Impressed!


----------



## Brewskis (Jul 31, 2015)

New threads, tuned, and ready to go. I got serious again this year and got another Hoyt. So far it looks like the majority of y'all did too!


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 31, 2015)

i just bought my 1st.

bet'ya want a third yourself





Brewskis said:


> New threads, tuned, and ready to go. I got serious again this year and got another Hoyt. So far it looks like the majority of y'all did too!


----------



## Nathanj519 (Jul 31, 2015)

70lb Obsession Knightmare with gold tip velocity pro 300 arrows. Total arrow weight 476.6 @ 290fps


----------



## fishhunt05 (Aug 2, 2015)

2015 Pse decree Axt sight. Victory vap arrows, vapor trails drop away rest, bipolar broad heads.


----------



## Joelb07 (Aug 2, 2015)

2013 bowtech experience


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 2, 2015)

Man, y'all got some fine rigs.  
I'm embarrassed to show my old 2012 Addiction. 
With the limbs backed way off, shes set at 47 lbs, shooting a 410 gr Bipolar tipped GT 55/75, at a blistering 235 fps. 
With only 50.29 ft lbs of kinetic energy. She ain't fast but she sho is quiet. 
3 pin HHA slider with rheostat, Lancasters scope cover, Smackdown pro rest, B stinger stab, Special archery peep with verifier, Carter Evolution release.


----------



## AustinW26 (Aug 3, 2015)

*2015 Hoyt Nitrum 30*

Sweet shooting bow.  Quiet and fast.  Can't wait to break her in.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 3, 2015)

My Fusion 7 showed up last month.  I've set it up mostly but will be installing new strings that match better very soon.  

HHA sight, Trophy Taker rest, KTECH string stop, TreeLimb quiver and Dead Center Stabs.  This bow should do the trick for 2015.  If not, It'll still look good.  

The second photo shows the transition of the fade better than the first.  It looks real good in person.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 3, 2015)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v673/ranchand99/3CE518BD-C080-41C1-8391-F19780099A0E.jpg

Bear arena 34..70#,iq logic 4 pin,QAD HDX,10"bee stinger,limb saver cable guard dampeners on the stops,jax'd up lol..just put Monkey tails on since this pic the other day.Quiet (better be lol)fast,love it.Shooting gold tip hunter pro right now but will be shooting blue streak maximas come deer season.


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 4, 2015)

This is my old Mathews Legacy, I sold my other bow and felt like I should pull the old girl out of retirement and show her some love, and yeah that's a custom yeti quiver


----------



## TylerR11 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## BrianP (Aug 6, 2015)

My new Matthews HTR


----------



## Yota87 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pse


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Mathews z7 extreme*

The ol z7 extreme going to put me one down.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 8, 2015)

2015 Hoyt Nitrum 34 / TruBall Accutouch Carbon Pro / B-Stingers / Hoyt Quiver / Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro (will probably change out for a Vapor Trail Pro V) / Proline strings on the way.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 10, 2015)

Will be hunting with both of these: Flatwoods 3 piece and Big Jim Buffalo Bow. Arrows are Douglas Fir with 150 gr. Ace Broadheads. (yes...that is a string tracker on the bow)


----------



## Hamer174 (Aug 10, 2015)

Elite Energy 32
QAD Rest
HHA single pin sight
BeeStinger 10" stabilizer
Easton Bloodline 330 with Rocket Broadheads


----------



## jbhsgs3699 (Aug 10, 2015)

2014 Hoyt Faktor 30


----------



## jbhsgs3699 (Aug 10, 2015)

Another pic


----------



## Soybean (Aug 11, 2015)

*my 15-16 setups*

this year's lineup
starting for bow season is the "green waffle":

A) z7x custom kolorfused in stormy hardwoods target green
-torqueless grip
-ktech twin 5
-threads by Center Circle Strings (Bearfoot on AT) 
-all damper weights powdercoated green
-QAD and CBE sight

once the leaves die off:
healthy alternation between:

B) z7x powdercoated flat black
-torqueless grip
-ktech twin 5
-all red Proline threads
-some damper weights powdercoated red (my attempt at a Georgia Bulldawg theme.  Threads and wrist strap kinda look pink in pics because of the flash but they are red)
-QAD and Axcel Armortech HD sight
-Added a ktech RS-1 to balance the heavier weight of the Axcel sight

C) SBXT 
-QAD and CBE sight
-Bee Stinger
-60X threads
-torqueless grip

I am a solocam junky


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 11, 2015)

This will surprise some people.

Obsession Fusion 7!


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow! Does this mean a certain vanity plate is now available at my local tag office?


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice sticker BowChilling!


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 11, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Wow! Does this mean a certain vanity plate is now available at my local tag office?



 Not until June! 



Kris87 said:


> Nice sticker BowChilling!



Thanks Kris. Added a nice touch!


----------



## mickyu (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I'll be....This may have something to do with a certain place freezing over or those flying pigs I've noticed over Newton Co lately.
Nice sticker.
My apologies to the OP, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## UgaTom13 (Aug 12, 2015)

here is what im workin with...... so far it has worked great for me!


----------



## string music (Aug 16, 2015)

Elite Synergy


----------



## BigBuckCountry (Aug 17, 2015)

*Mathews Chill R*

Mathews Chill R. 29/70. Gonna be a deadly rig with the Deer Crossing Hunter series arrows and RAMCAT 125s.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 17, 2015)

1crazybowhunter said:


> A very fast and accurate Bowtech Insanity with Viper Predator sight, QAD Ultrarest HDX rest, latest  version with a Vaportrail Micro Elite rest. Goldtip Velocity Pro 400's cooking at 356 feet per second, with a draw weight of only 65# at 29" draw. Using a custom "Red means Dead" Killer string made with BCY-X material. New Dawn Vortex 6 quiver, Rocket 75 gr. Wolverine mechanical heads, Octane Stabilizer and Tru-Ball Beast 2 release. Fast, quiet, dead as a door nail in the hand. LOVE IT!



Wow, I'd love to know the total weight of your arrows. I bet they are LIGHT!


----------



## pacecars (Aug 18, 2015)

2015 Hoyt CHARGER 55-65 lbs, 29" draw, set at 58 lbs, Fuze quiver, stabilizer and sight, QAD rest, Beman arrows and Dirtnap DRT broadheads


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 19, 2015)

TitanII Riser and BF Extreme RC Limbs, delivering 44 lbs at my draw. Silent, deadly, with no sights, stabilizer or release. The Arrow Rest is a 1/2" square piece of 10oz leather, velcro sideplate. FF string, (self made), merino wool silencers. Nocking point tied on dental floss. Eagles Flight 4 arrow quiver, (weights about 3 ounces), 500 spine arrows with a 1 1/2" wide, 175 grain cut on contact Magnus 1 piece of steel on the business end.
I love it. At this point in my life, I cannot imagine hunting with anything other than a barebow.


----------



## buckmaster2000 (Aug 19, 2015)

Diamond infinite edge by bowtech
Carbon express arrows
Rage 2 blade broadheads
Tru fire hardcore 4 finger
Trophy taker rest
Tru-glo range rover sight


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 19, 2015)

*AlphaMax 32*

Couldn't control my new bow itch and I always wanted an AlphaMax so I made my wife proud and bought this beauty


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Aug 19, 2015)

G5 Quest Torrent


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Aug 21, 2015)

2006 Mathews Switchback, QAD HDX rest, extreme archery 1700 EXR sights, 10" bee stinger. Easton Axis 400's with 100grain rage 2-blade chisel tips (388 grains total). At 65# DW with 28" DL, she's shoots consistently 278-280 FPS. So approximately 68ftlbs of KE. Couldn't be happier with an "older" piece of equipment.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Aug 21, 2015)

What the switchback looked like when I got it.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mathews Helim*

Just updated my Quiver to the Web model


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 28, 2015)

deast1988 said:


> Toelke Kestral 53lbs@28ins



I can't tell from the angle but it looks like that shelf is really radiused! Nice bow!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 28, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> TitanII Riser and BF Extreme RC Limbs, delivering 44 lbs at my draw. Silent, deadly, with no sights, stabilizer or release. The Arrow Rest is a 1/2" square piece of 10oz leather, velcro sideplate. FF string, (self made), merino wool silencers. Nocking point tied on dental floss. Eagles Flight 4 arrow quiver, (weights about 3 ounces), 500 spine arrows with a 1 1/2" wide, 175 grain cut on contact Magnus 1 piece of steel on the business end.
> I love it. At this point in my life, I cannot imagine hunting with anything other than a barebow.



Sounds similar to my rig! I have a 43# Ben Pearson. Not many gadgets on mine either! Dental floss nocking point (sealed with nail polish just to make sure it stays intact) rubber bands for string silencers. I used to use velcro for shelf & sideplate, but now use thin craft felt with one sticky side. Very soft & quiet, similar to velcro. Zwickey Eskimo 125 grain heads on cedar. Two more weeks to go!


----------



## swamp (Sep 2, 2015)

*Bowtech Experience*

Starter for 9/12 have 340 for backup.


----------

